# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Post best pics ever in anysense

## GRUBA

Start.No talking just posting.

----------


## GRUBA

??????????????

----------


## Kärnfysikern



----------


## Kärnfysikern



----------


## GRUBA

?????????'''''''

----------


## Kärnfysikern



----------


## Kärnfysikern



----------


## GRUBA

?????????'''

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Sickest pic of arnie ever

----------


## GRUBA

''''''''''

----------


## GRUBA

----------------

----------


## GRUBA

One of the roughest pics in history of mankind.

----------


## GRUBA

'''''''''''''''''''''''''

----------


## GRUBA

In that little pic of D.J has about 350 pounds with 30 liters of water.

----------


## GRUBA

Who doesnt get motivated by this thread should kill himself immediatly.With this kind of motivation you should be walking with 300 pounds within 2 years .Every morning look at this sick,psycho pics and kill all that is in front of you.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> In that little pic of D.J has about 350 pounds with 30 liters of water.



That dj pic has been around before. Its a fake unfortunaly. But he looks absolutely sic in the origginal to

----------


## GRUBA

'''''''''''''''''

----------


## GRUBA

No it isnt he himself closed the rumour i have a pic od dillet with about 400 pounds but i havent got scanner.These are the most perverted and sickest pics that i got.It can not be sicker than this believe me.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> No it isnt he himself closed the rumour i have a pic od dillet with about 400 pounds but i havent got scanner.These are the most perverted and sickest pics that i got.It can not be sicker than this believe me.


Well here is the original. Plz let me know where he himself says that first pic is the real thing  :Don't know:

----------


## Kärnfysikern

was discused in this thread

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...t=dennis+james

----------


## Kärnfysikern

anyway not trying to bash you or anything. Great thread keep the pics coming  :Thumps Up:  except the synthol freaks offcourse  :Afro:

----------


## Kärnfysikern

I love this pic of dj. And if I remember right arnie is only 19 in those pics  :EEK!:

----------


## Kärnfysikern

More pics of dj taken at the same time

6 plates a side incline bench  :EEK!:

----------


## GRUBA

I already posted that pervert sick pic od Denis"water bed"James that you posted now its a sick pic.But if you scroll back to the top you will find Ronnie Colemans synthol abuse in his lower lats looking like tears in the pic where Denis and Troy are in front of him.I gave my best posting the sickest pics ever i dont think anyone can dig out something sicker although i appreciate every sick and i mean true sic pic of anyone posted here but this is new dimension of sickness.Double-click on every pic and youll se what i am talking about.In few past years thats the sickest i have although i have more but these are my favorites.Thank you everyone.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

I honestly dont think coleman has any oil in his lats. Mostly because it would be so horribly hard to get even ammounts in all parts of the lats. Would require a sic ammount of injections over a very large area. But I guess anything is possible nowdays.

----------


## GRUBA

Johan this what i tell you may sound to you crazy and sick but anyone and i mean anyone can be pro(have pro mass).Just the person wanting that goal must be ready to take max.risk(aka put their lives in stake).I personally know the trick abuses to gain even 5 pounds daily.So its easy to gain pro mass if you know how to,if youre willing to risk,and have the money.Its sick math believe me.Thats where the use of synthol comes in because on that level of competition the differences are very small and small things decide the winner.So its the guy who better or to be acurate more precisly uses synthol wins in 99% cases.Mostly its the small parts or the smaller parts of big muscle groups.Thats the true rule of bodybuilding its that there is no rules.No limits and the guys who abuse the most in anysense are the winners.They are practically living corpses.They are discrase to the sport and all humanity.To take cycles normaly is one thing but the stuff they do is sick.Dont get me wrong i love the sport to death but my vision is different.Thank you.

----------


## GRUBA

I am asking everyone who come and watch this thread i would be appriciate that they post there own best pictures as well and try to make this post long living and eternal to serve us whenever our motivation gets low.Thanks.

----------


## GRUBA

....

----------


## GRUBA

.........

----------


## GRUBA

...........

----------


## GRUBA

........

----------


## GRUBA

Post your sickest picks only and double click on every pic to see what a mess pics are.If you look at that pic of dillet doing cable cross it looks like his arms are thicker than whole Jay Cutler and M.Anthony

----------


## Prime

some more to add

----------


## jbigdog69

Awesome Pics Guys!!!

----------


## LM1332

i love the picture of Lee squating such massive legs reminds me of...oh **** forgot his name

----------


## Cyto78

Few More!!

----------


## Cyto78

??????

----------


## Cyto78

??????

----------


## Needled 24/7

Insane pics of Markus Rühl and Marko Savolainen. Enjoy!!  :Smilie:

----------


## GRUBA

Munzer,Ronnie

----------


## GRUBA

Flex,Oliva,Ronnie.

----------


## GRUBA

Ronnie,All the pros,Baker,World Harris,Bertil Fox.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Marko is one awsome bastard  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## Prime

Grubas the two pics of ronnie above, when were they taken?

----------


## GRUBA

Pre-2003 Olympia.Prime.
Ronnie,Jay and Gunter together,Tom Platz,Vince,Tim Belknap,Platz.

----------


## GRUBA

Munzer,Quin,D.J,comparison 3 Mr.Olympia Ronnie,Schwarc,Scott

----------


## GRUBA

Vic,Fux,Benaziza,De Mayo

----------


## GRUBA

Dillet,Dorian,Ronnie and Dorian comparison,Ronnie,Shawn.

----------


## Needled 24/7

> Marko is one awsome bastard


Yes, he is ****ing beast!  :EEK!:   :Strong Smiley:  


Marko 2002.

----------


## GRUBA

D.J ,Ronnie, 4 pic of Ronnie is one of the sickest of all times.Insane vascularity and total package.

----------


## GRUBA

.......

----------


## GRUBA

........

----------


## GRUBA

..........

----------


## GRUBA

....

----------


## Apollo X

does anyone have any pics Eddie Robinson working out?
thanks

----------


## CAUSASIAN

You shouldnt put Valentino in the same class as the other bodybuilders, Kovacs has the biggest GH gut, and *johan* the picture of Dennis James you posted looks fake, because it looks like his lats have been worked on with photoshop, I might be wrong though.

----------

